# Netzteil gesucht ! I7-4790k / GTX 970



## Synlos (30. September 2014)

Hi Community,

ich möchte mal wieder ein "fähigen" Gamer-PC zusammenstellen, nach gefühlten 10 Jahren 
jedoch bin ich mir bei meinen Komponenten sehr unschlüssig, ob mein ausgewähltes Netzteil die "erhoffte" Leistung bringt ?

ich werde nun kurz & knackig meine Wunsch-Liste einfügen, bei Änderungen zwecks Harmonie / Unstimmigkeiten, würde ich mich über Kritik freuen.

-Intel Core i7 4790Kt
-Asus MAXIMUS VII RANGER Intel Z97
-Alpenföhn Brocken 2
-EVGA GeForce GTX 970
-16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport

Nun zu dem Netzteil:

-be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modula 80+ Gold

So.long Synlos


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2014)

500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM Modular 80+ Gold Passt perfekt, beim Sonstigen PC kann man noch etwas optimieren wenn du willst.


----------



## Synlos (1. Oktober 2014)

danke schon mal für die Empfehlung, über die Kritik der einzelnen Komponenten würde ich mich freuen

So.long


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2014)

Willkommen im Forum 

Beantworte mal folgende Fragen und mache in diesem Unterforum ein extra Thema auf dann schauen mehr Leute mit rein.


----------



## King-of-Kings (1. Oktober 2014)

1. bequiet e10 400 w reicht für dein sys auch locker
2. ist zwar ein devil canyon, aber mit multithreading etc. würde ich eventuell auf einen besseren lukü setzen. gibst ja eh schon viel für premium komponenten aus. eventuell ist ja ein doppltower -phantecs pe14/dark rock pro3/noctua 15/raijintek tisis etc. was für dich


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Oktober 2014)

Scythe und Akasa bieten auch noch welche an, meine ich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2014)

Beim Board wäre ich ja eher für Gigabyte ( in meinen Augen das bessere Paket ), für das zocken reichen durchaus noch 8GB. Bei der Karte vielleicht eher MSI, Gigabyte oder Asus aber da fehlt mir im Moment der letzte Input welche richtig leise ist. Den Kühler kann man durchaus belassen wenn man nicht das aller letzte herausquetscht. Beim NT würde ich doch schon eher bei 500W bleiben und das E10 nehmen


----------

